# tts common problems



## LMS

Hi I am in the market to buy a second hand tt-s s-tronic. What are the main problems with this car what should I look out for?
I have a budget of 10-14k so I'm looking at 2008-09 models.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Common MK 2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights
Hoggy.


----------



## Spooks

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Common MK 2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights
> Hoggy.


With respect, has the 2.0 engine not got issues with excessive oil consumption?


----------



## Hoggy

Spooks said:


> With respect, has the 2.0 engine not got issues with excessive oil consumption?


Hi, More than likely & you've added it to the list.  
Hoggy.


----------



## LMS

Spooks said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Common MK 2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, has the 2.0 engine not got issues with excessive oil consumption?
Click to expand...

Oil consumption problem? Like the ones on the a5? the only reason I decided not to get one is because it had the oil consumption prob... is it the same engine?

I don't mind topping up a litre more often than usual my gti was going through a litre every other month but I had no problems with that. I would have a problem if it is damaging the engine though.


----------



## CWM3

In 24000 miles in my TTS, I have put in 1/2 litre of oil, and suspect that was due to it not being filled to the correct level when it was serviced. So I would suggest by default the engine is not an oil guzzler by obviously I am a sample of 1 out of thousands.

As for the seats my low mileage 08 TT seats were the usual saggy puckered crap after 10k miles, the seats in this 11 plate are unmarked after 38K, so maybe they made some changes over the years.

I would suggest you add s**te dealer backup to the list of owner woes.

Just saw you want a DSG........potentially the biggest problem you will face if you get one with mech issues, once was enough for me to put me off for life, but before there is a storm of happy owners, we all go by personal experiences, and mine was bad, so never again for me.


----------



## aquazi

My car has just over 31k miles and is 4 years old and no sagging seats 

I think the did something to the facelift.

Also not needed oil top ups outside of the service interval.

The pre facelift had a weakness in the diverter valve... And the wrong exhaust valve springs... So if you remap you may get misfires.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS

CWM3 said:


> In 24000 miles in my TTS, I have put in 1/2 litre of oil, and suspect that was due to it not being filled to the correct level when it was serviced. So I would suggest by default the engine is not an oil guzzler by obviously I am a sample of 1 out of thousands.
> 
> As for the seats my low mileage 08 TT seats were the usual saggy puckered crap after 10k miles, the seats in this 11 plate are unmarked after 38K, so maybe they made some changes over the years.
> 
> I would suggest you add s**te dealer backup to the list of owner woes.
> 
> Just saw you want a DSG........potentially the biggest problem you will face if you get one with mech issues, once was enough for me to put me off for life, but before there is a storm of happy owners, we all go by personal experiences, and mine was bad, so never again for me.


I had dsg on my gti too and the mechatronics failure was my biggest concern buying it but I wanted dsg sooo bad I went for it anyway and didn't have any problems till I sold it. I loved my manual cars too only until I met dsg. No turning back from dsg. Sure I still miss having a full manual sometimes but the dsg fart and the speed of dsg does it for me.


----------



## LMS

aquazi said:


> My car has just over 31k miles and is 4 years old and no sagging seats
> 
> I think the did something to the facelift.
> 
> Also not needed oil top ups outside of the service interval.
> 
> The pre facelift had a weakness in the diverter valve... And the wrong exhaust valve springs... So if you remap you may get misfires.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


is the diverter valve not a cheap upgrade?
When I was remapping my gti at r-tech they charged me £35 for the latest revision dv and that was all.


----------



## CWM3

Fitted a GFB DV on mine, far better quality than OEM about 80 quid from memory


----------



## LMS

CWM3 said:


> Fitted a GFB DV on mine, far better quality than OEM about 80 quid from memory


cool so nothing to worry about there. So far seems good nothing to put me off :lol:


----------



## Rory_ward

Would hate to put you off as the TT is a great car and has served me very we'll however, just to share my experience re. Oil consumption, my car used 1l every 5-600 miles and required new con rods and pistons at 63k miles... At Audi's expense mind you, but it wasn't pretty getting them to cough up, they're very reluctant to offer anything other than 'goodwill'.

There seems to be fewer reports of oil consumption on this forum however if you have a read on A5/MK5 golf forums there's plenty of horror stories with the 2.0 tfsi engine!


----------



## LMS

Rory_ward said:


> Would hate to put you off as the TT is a great car and has served me very we'll however, just to share my experience re. Oil consumption, my car used 1l every 5-600 miles and required new con rods and pistons at 63k miles... At Audi's expense mind you, but it wasn't pretty getting them to cough up, they're very reluctant to offer anything other than 'goodwill'.
> 
> There seems to be fewer reports of oil consumption on this forum however if you have a read on A5/MK5 golf forums there's plenty of horror stories with the 2.0 tfsi engine!


sorry to hear that mate. Was yours a tt or tts?


----------



## Rory_ward

LMS said:


> Rory_ward said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would hate to put you off as the TT is a great car and has served me very we'll however, just to share my experience re. Oil consumption, my car used 1l every 5-600 miles and required new con rods and pistons at 63k miles... At Audi's expense mind you, but it wasn't pretty getting them to cough up, they're very reluctant to offer anything other than 'goodwill'.
> 
> There seems to be fewer reports of oil consumption on this forum however if you have a read on A5/MK5 golf forums there's plenty of horror stories with the 2.0 tfsi engine!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that mate. Was yours a tt or tts?
Click to expand...

Ahh valid point, mine's a TT... This probably voids my previous doom and gloom post, not sure how many similarities these engines share to be honest!


----------



## s_robinson91

if your going for a TTS s-tronic you really want to be at the top of your budget, otherwise you going to be looking at a high miler.


----------



## LMS

s_robinson91 said:


> if your going for a TTS s-tronic you really want to be at the top of your budget, otherwise you going to be looking at a high miler.


For 12-14k you cant find anything below 70k miles. I don't really want to spend any more than that but I also don't want such high mileage :lol:


----------



## s_robinson91

Thats a little high i think. If i was to sell mine i would want £14K but at that its only done 57K, full audi service hist., SAT NAV etc. etc.


----------



## LMS

s_robinson91 said:


> Thats a little high i think. If i was to sell mine i would want no less than 14K but at that its only done 57K, full audi service hist., SAT NAV etc. etc.


your car looks banging mate and if you were to have black rims it would be perfect. Good job with blacking out the chrome to never liked that. I want it all black. black car black rims blacked out honeycomb grill basically all chrome to black and not to forget tinted windows and tinted lights lol but cosmetics will be the last thing I work on once I find the car. First thing will be get to stage 2+ which is why I'm trying to get a cheaper model so the rest can go to remapping, mods, cosmetics etc


----------



## s_robinson91

cheers, had black rims, didnt suit the silver. Where about are you based? seen a nice black one a few miles from me.

Careful going for stage 2+ on a high mileage car. could be more trouble than its worth.


----------



## LMS

s_robinson91 said:


> cheers, had black rims, didnt suit the silver. Where about are you based? seen a nice black one a few miles from me.
> 
> Careful going for stage 2+ on a high mileage car. could be more trouble than its worth.


I'm from North London. is 60k - 80k considered high mileage for this car. What would be the risk of going 2+ with it. Like what damage could it possibly do? Well I could stick to stage 1 or 1+ but coming from a fwd gti don't think the tts is gonna feel as punchy in its stock form.


----------



## s_robinson91

310bhp with stage 1 and quattro getting you off the line should be an nice upgrade on a gti. mine does 0-60 in about 4.5 sec

even standard 270bhp should be better than a gti.

main risk i would say is damage to the gearbox which then comes very costly with the s-tronic.


----------



## LMS

s_robinson91 said:


> 310bhp with stage 1 and quattro getting you off the line should be an nice upgrade on a gti. mine does 0-60 in about 4.5 sec
> 
> even standard 270bhp should be better than a gti.
> 
> main risk i would say is damage to the gearbox which then comes very costly with the s-tronic.


for sure 4.5 is really fast I was hitting 5.1 on the gti. Though does it feel fast? I heard a lot of comparisons saying tts is faster but a stage 1 gti feels faster. Either way I'm sure stage 1 will be enough with a few supporting mods exhaust intake etc. I am also thinking to remap the gearbox don't like that it auto upshifts and downshifts.

I saw a black tts on autotrader for 12.5k with 72k miles on the clock. Messaged the seller and asked about the history if cambelt had been changed if haldex oil filter had been changed if dsg oil had been changed and he replied saying he had no idea what that was [smiley=bomb.gif] later after checking his service sheets he told me he hadn't got any of those done [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## s_robinson91

Feels fast enough to me. Quicker than my dads Porsche 996 911. Yes it was the black one i was going to suggest funnily enough, seems slightly too cheap.

maybe see if anyone local will take you out in their mapped TTS so you can see how it feels. I would be happy but not that local, Daventry, Northamptonshire.


----------



## LMS

s_robinson91 said:


> Feels fast enough to me. Quicker than my dads Porsche 996 911. Yes it was the black one i was going to suggest funnily enough, seems slightly too cheap.
> 
> maybe see if anyone local will take you out in their mapped TTS so you can see how it feels. I would be happy but not that local, Daventry, Northamptonshire.


Another question, I know the rear seats are tiny but you think a adult can fit there without problems? 
Say just 1 adult 5.7ft and front seat pushed forward a little bit. 30mins to 1hr journeys?


----------



## Danny1

LMS said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels fast enough to me. Quicker than my dads Porsche 996 911. Yes it was the black one i was going to suggest funnily enough, seems slightly too cheap.
> 
> maybe see if anyone local will take you out in their mapped TTS so you can see how it feels. I would be happy but not that local, Daventry, Northamptonshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I know the rear seats are tiny but you think a adult can fit there without problems?
> Say just 1 adult 5.7ft and front seat pushed forward a little bit. 30mins to 1hr journeys?
Click to expand...

Nope, head will be hitting the rear window, they are pathetic seats and dangerous tbh to have anything other than a young child in. In emergency yes you can fit someone in but in reality no.


----------



## Graham'sTT

LMS said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels fast enough to me. Quicker than my dads Porsche 996 911. Yes it was the black one i was going to suggest funnily enough, seems slightly too cheap.
> 
> maybe see if anyone local will take you out in their mapped TTS so you can see how it feels. I would be happy but not that local, Daventry, Northamptonshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I know the rear seats are tiny but you think a adult can fit there without problems?
> Say just 1 adult 5.7ft and front seat pushed forward a little bit. 30mins to 1hr journeys?
Click to expand...

Had a coupe. Never carried a rear passenger in two years. Sat in the rear myself to try it out (I'm 5ft 10) - useless. Correct about rear window/tailgate - warning stickers on doors. Only thing ever carried on rear seat was my coat.
So I bought a roadster.


----------



## LMS

Danny1 said:


> LMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels fast enough to me. Quicker than my dads Porsche 996 911. Yes it was the black one i was going to suggest funnily enough, seems slightly too cheap.
> 
> maybe see if anyone local will take you out in their mapped TTS so you can see how it feels. I would be happy but not that local, Daventry, Northamptonshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, I know the rear seats are tiny but you think a adult can fit there without problems?
> Say just 1 adult 5.7ft and front seat pushed forward a little bit. 30mins to 1hr journeys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, head will be hitting the rear window, they are pathetic seats and dangerous tbh to have anything other than a young child in. In emergency yes you can fit someone in but in reality no.
Click to expand...

Great :lol: so if they try once at the back they will never ask again if I can drop them off  thanks


----------



## s_robinson91

I've actually once had a mate get out having a panic attack after getting chlostrophobic in the back


----------



## -VK-

Same as S_Robinson's advice on the budget to be honest, I'd be looking at similar sort of money for mine (Given it's almost an identical match to S_Robinsons! hah!)

S-Tronic is great, love it.

Rear seats are useless, but if you're in a bind and it's <30 mins then it's not the end of the world. Don't buy one thinking those seats are remotely useable for anything else though.

Mine's Stage 2, had no problems - Just make sure you do your research / appropriate upgrades before taking it there (DV+ / PCV valve, sparks if needed) relatively cheap to do but will save you messing about in future.

As for oil use - Depends how you drive it, I generally need a top up half way between services.


----------



## BMTTS

With you on the rear seats.

I have carried 2 adults in the back of mine for around 50 minuets there & 50 minuets back, one was around 5ft 6 & the other was about 5ft 3, obviously I had a passenger as well.

Needless to say, thank god for S-tronic, it was quite cramped up front but not impossible! (probably would have been in a manual) 
It wasn't a comfortable journey for any of us but as mentioned, if your desperate at least it was possible.


----------



## Graham'sTT

It's not just the legroom (which is almost non-existent when the front seats are positioned anywhere suitable for a normal sized driver) the seat backs are very upright and the roof-line is sloping down from above the drivers head - rear passengers will have their heads against the tailgate glass. The roof-line whilst stylish giving the coupe its distinctive look, also prevents the front seats from going all the way back - I had scuff marks on my roof lining from the front seat head restraints.
Comedic really!


----------



## ross_cj250

Just to add to what others have said about the rear seats, if you've only got 1 person in the rear it's more comfortable for them if they have their bum on one side of the car and their feet in the footwell on the other side ( if that makes sense?)...quite what would happen to a passenger sat in that position if you had a bad accident.......? :?


----------



## LMS

I don't plan on using rear seats anyway I just want to make sure whoever tries sitting there they will regret it and never ask for a ride again


----------



## bhoy78

LMS said:


> I don't plan on using rear seats anyway I just want to make sure whoever tries sitting there they will regret it and never ask for a ride again


 :lol: that's a certainty. The TT gets a lot of ladies attention and that's when you regret having no back seat :lol: 

Another common problem that no one else had mentioned yet is the big cheesy grin you get when its all washed, looking good and your out for a spin 8)


----------



## LMS

Still waiting to be granted access to marketplace


----------



## CWM3

LMS said:


> I don't plan on using rear seats anyway I just want to make sure whoever tries sitting there they will regret it and never ask for a ride again


My son in his 20s who is a legend for his lift poncing skills only ever accepted one lift in the rear of my TT which was 20 miles of fastish country B roads after a night out, taxis have never looked better according to him, the one and only person ever to sit in the rear.


----------



## LMS

it's now been over 2 weeks I'm without a car and have been searching like crazy for a tts but no luck and I'm starting to lose hope. I feel like I'm gonna do something crazy and go get a ed30 or something. do I keep looking or just buy something a little cheaper till I can up my budget and get a better specd version. wwyd?


----------



## Danny1

LMS said:


> it's now been over 2 weeks I'm without a car and have been searching like crazy for a tts but no luck and I'm starting to lose hope. I feel like I'm gonna do something crazy and go get a ed30 or something. do I keep looking or just buy something a little cheaper till I can up my budget and get a better specd version. wwyd?


There are plenty for sale normally so if you cant find one to your spec in budget, maybe its your budget + required spec that doesnt line up?

I would always wait to get the car I want to, why just go and buy a different model you would just regret it.


----------



## Dreams1966

LMS said:


> Still waiting to be granted access to marketplace


Spend £5 and shop away 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=882433


----------



## LMS

Danny1 said:


> LMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's now been over 2 weeks I'm without a car and have been searching like crazy for a tts but no luck and I'm starting to lose hope. I feel like I'm gonna do something crazy and go get a ed30 or something. do I keep looking or just buy something a little cheaper till I can up my budget and get a better specd version. wwyd?
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty for sale normally so if you cant find one to your spec in budget, maybe its your budget + required spec that doesnt line up?
> 
> I would always wait to get the car I want to, why just go and buy a different model you would just regret it.
Click to expand...

Yup its either I pay 12k and get a decent spec stronic with 70k miles or I wait a couple more months and buy a lower mile car. But not a chance I can wait that long without a car. my budget is 14k but I'm trying to get a discount so I could instead spend the rest on remaps mods etc. Though I'm starting to think my budget really isnt that suitable for a stronic tts.


----------



## LMS

Dreams1966 said:


> LMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to be granted access to marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> Spend £5 and shop away
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=882433
Click to expand...

I've had access for the marketplace for a couple days now. Its got a couple good SOLD examples lol but I think it's actually better than the rest of the sites out there. Prices are lower than most.


----------



## LMS

Here's the thing. I can probably stretch my budget a bit more but I'd rather spend that extra bit on a new business. Another thing why I'm limiting myself because I don't want to go down the finance route. I prefer getting everything cash. I've never done finance or got any loans and I don't plan on changing either. I think I'm getting in my way too. I found a nice example very well priced but I just can't help myself trying to negotiate even if the car is under priced I find myself still trying to negotiate ott and now that car is gone obviously :-|


----------



## Danny1

Buy a good example for up to 14k and dont worry about mods. Get one with 19" alloys and your sorted. Stage 1 remap is plenty and only £500ish needed for that. Dont bother with stage 2 and the rest, you will probably be happy with stage 1 plus you can always upgrade at a later date if you want more.


----------



## Danny1

Also why stuck and a S tronic? Manual is very nice, I prefer it but thats just my opinion as I feel its a drivers car with a clutch pedal  Will open a larger market up to for your budget.


----------



## LMS

Danny1 said:


> Also why stuck and a S tronic? Manual is very nice, I prefer it but thats just my opinion as I feel its a drivers car with a clutch pedal  Will open a larger market up to for your budget.


I always used to drive manual and loved it till I met dsg. Ye I know dsg requires no skill whatsoever and I do miss manual.

The only reason I sometimes hate dsg is when I think, if I were drag racing my gran and she had the same car dsg as me we would probably draw because no skill required its just stomp on the right pedal and hold tight  that's just sad  
But living in London traffic is one of the pros to dsg and another is the upshift farts


----------



## LMS

Danny1 said:


> Buy a good example for up to 14k and dont worry about mods. Get one with 19" alloys and your sorted. Stage 1 remap is plenty and only £500ish needed for that. Dont bother with stage 2 and the rest, you will probably be happy with stage 1 plus you can always upgrade at a later date if you want more.


mag ride comes standard on tts right? do any of you use it and does it really make a difference?


----------



## Danny1

LMS said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a good example for up to 14k and dont worry about mods. Get one with 19" alloys and your sorted. Stage 1 remap is plenty and only £500ish needed for that. Dont bother with stage 2 and the rest, you will probably be happy with stage 1 plus you can always upgrade at a later date if you want more.
> 
> 
> 
> mag ride comes standard on tts right? do any of you use it and does it really make a difference?
Click to expand...

Yes it does come as standard and I dont think anyone bothers with it on the road because the general consensus is the ride is way too harsh.


----------



## Spooks

On the subject of mag ride, yes the TTS comes with it. I would not recommend paying for it as an extra. Lets just say its too soft when its off :mrgreen: and to hard when its on. Having said that I have it turned on constantly apart from the local rural roads that are silly rough. I suspect when its off and you nail it hard in bends it feels like it comes back on automatically.
The ride on my first TT was better it was just normal suspension. Don't be put off though is just not what you might think.
Also something else to go wrong.


----------



## BMTTS

Spooks said:


> On the subject of mag ride, yes the TTS comes with it. I would not recommend paying for it as an extra. Lets just say its too soft when its off :mrgreen: and to hard when its on. Having said that I have it turned on constantly apart from the local rural roads that are silly rough. I suspect when its off and you nail it hard in bends it feels like it comes back on automatically.
> The ride on my first TT was better it was just normal suspension. Don't be put off though is just not what you might think.
> Also something else to go wrong.


Yep, it should! It is adaptive.

Personally I think its great because it is adaptive, it gives you a nice soft ride for the most of the time, then through corners it stiffens up. Perfect?


----------



## moro anis

It's on all the time and is adaptive giving a compliant ride and stiffening up when needs be.

The "on" button firms it up for track use. For those of you old enough to have experienced 70's British sports cars with stiffened suspension, it's veryreminiscent of that.

I had my TTS for 4 years and loved the magride.


----------



## LMS

Thank you everyone for helping me on this topic but in the end couldn't really find a nice example and I was desperate for a car so I just went with a e92 335i  maybe a year later when I get bored of it I will get a newer tts and hopefully financially I will be in a better state


----------



## lordlee

LMS said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me on this topic but in the end couldn't really find a nice example and I was desperate for a car so I just went with a e92 335i  maybe a year later when I get bored of it I will get a newer tts and hopefully financially I will be in a better state


Good shout - enjoy the endless torque. When you get bored remap it and experience another world of torque.


----------

